# WOW 2



## DaRuLAA (30. Mai 2009)

Glaubt ihr das es irgendwann mal WoW 2 geben wird oder wird das ganze hier noch über jahre hinweg mit addons weitergehen


----------



## -Migu- (30. Mai 2009)

Ich glaube, es geht mit Add-ons weiter. Wenn man so eine grosse Community hat, geht man nicht einfach auf ein nächstes Spiel über.
Vorallem finde ich WoW so wie es ist, prima. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit: das wollt ich immer mal machen: FIRST! *g*


----------



## hexenshadow (30. Mai 2009)

DaRuLAA schrieb:


> Glaubt ihr das es irgendwann mal WoW 2 geben wird oder wird das ganze hier noch über jahre hinweg mit addons weitergehen



Ich glaube es wird nie ein''WoW2'' geben, und es werden noch viele jahre lang mit addons erweitert, das sehe ich schon vorraus... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lokker (30. Mai 2009)

ne glaub ich nicht. Von der Story kann nämlich nicht mehr viel dazukommen um ein ganzes Spiel zu füllen.


----------



## Kremlin (30. Mai 2009)

nö


----------



## Klerus (30. Mai 2009)

hexenshadow schrieb:


> Ich glaube es wird nie ein''WoW2'' geben, und es werden noch viele jahre lang mit addons erweitert, das sehe ich schon vorraus...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Wurde nicht gesagt ,dass es noch bis Level 100 + 3 Heldenlevel weitergeht ,bei dem wir die Höllenfeuerzitadelle mit Kil´Jaeden angreifen.
Vorher soll ja noch "Der smaragdgrüne Traum" und "Mahlstrom" noch kommen wenn ich mich nicht recht entsinne.


----------



## Tikume (30. Mai 2009)

DaRuLAA schrieb:


> Glaubt ihr das es irgendwann mal WoW 2 geben wird oder wird das ganze hier noch über jahre hinweg mit addons weitergehen



Das eine hat mit dem anderen nun gar nichts zu tun. Mag sein dass es ein Wow 2 geben wird, aber das würde kaum bedeuten dass das aktuelle Wow deswegen abgeschaltet würde.


----------



## Massìv (30. Mai 2009)

-Migu- schrieb:


> Vorallem finde ich WoW so wie es ist, prima.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 AHH.. nicht dein ernst oder :X


----------



## Baits (30. Mai 2009)

Tikume?Wirst du iwie dafür bezahlt in 90% der Fällen unqualifizierte Posts zu schreiben?
Kommt mir manchmal so vor.

MfG

Îmbâr0xx0r Kîddý


----------



## Herr Blizzard (30. Mai 2009)

Klerus schrieb:


> Wurde nicht gesagt ,dass es noch bis Level 100 + 3 Heldenlevel weitergeht ,bei dem wir die Höllenfeuerzitadelle mit Kil´Jaeden angreifen.
> Vorher soll ja noch "Der smaragdgrüne Traum" und "Mahlstrom" noch kommen wenn ich mich nicht recht entsinne.




Das haben sich Fans ausgedacht.


----------



## Fluti (30. Mai 2009)

Mit sicherheit wirds nur mit Addons so weitergehn, in denen wird da immer und immer mehr die Grafik etwas verändert. Es soll ja auch schon am nächsten gearbeitet werden, das bestimmt ende nächsten Jahres rauskommen wird, würd mal schwer behaupten das es dann der Maelstrom sein wird.

Wenn dann die Story per Addons abgearbeitet ist, werden die sich schon was einfallen lassen um die Kunden zu behalten, wenn nicht sogar dann erst WoW 2 rauskommt. Aber dies wird bestimmt noch so einige jahre dauern.


----------



## Tikume (30. Mai 2009)

Baits schrieb:


> Tikume?Wirst du iwie dafür bezahlt in 90% der Fällen unqualifizierte Posts zu schreiben?


Wie schade dass Du das nicht mal begründen kannst. Aber Du darfst dich gerne entschuldigen bei mir.


----------



## DaRuLAA (30. Mai 2009)

Tikume schrieb:


> Wie schade dass Du das nicht mal begründen kannst. Aber Du darfst dich gerne entschuldigen bei mir.



naja er wird wohl meinen das ich nicht erwähnt habe das, dass alte wow abgeschaltet wird


----------



## Tikume (30. Mai 2009)

DaRuLAA schrieb:


> naja er wird wohl meinen das ich nicht erwähnt habe das, dass alte wow abgeschaltet wird



Nun, geschrieben hast Du aber:


DaRuLAA schrieb:


> Glaubt ihr das es irgendwann mal WoW 2 geben wird *oder* wird das ganze hier noch über jahre hinweg mit addons weitergehen



Das sagt klar aus dass die beiden Alternativen sich gegenzeitig ausschliessen. Aber gut: Halten wir fest dass Du es anders gemeint hast.

Wow: Solange es sich rechnet wird es Addons dafür geben.  Mal zum Vergleich: Für Everquest und Ultima Online erscheinen immer noch Addons und das nach 10 Jahren.
Wow 2: Ich glaube dass Blizzard eher eine andere ihrer Lizenzen ausschlachten wird für das nächste MMO.


----------



## Potenzus (30. Mai 2009)

gabs hier nich mal son paar spinner die wow 2 mit java schreiben wollten weil se das grad in der schule hatten? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kremlin (30. Mai 2009)

Potenzus schrieb:


> gabs hier nich mal son paar spinner die wow 2 mit java schreiben wollten weil se das grad in der schule hatten?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



hier nicht, hier wurde nur der link gepostet der zu der seite geführt hat wo du das dann lesen konntest. *gg*


----------



## Hellscream - Riocht (30. Mai 2009)

WoW 2, wie soll das denn aussehen? Wie WoW nur Grafisch aufpoliert? Gleiche Story, nur bessere Sounds, Grafik, sprich ein Remake? oder neuer Content, wie ein AddOn es bringt, oder ein patch?
Also ich glaube nicht das Blizzard WoW 2 bringt, ich glaub da eher an was Starcraft mäßiges, vielleicht ne art Mass Effect als MMORPG.
mfg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chaozia (30. Mai 2009)

WOW 2 ? kan ich mir nich vorstellen das blizzard das macht !


----------



## Anduris (30. Mai 2009)

Tikume schrieb:


> Das eine hat mit dem anderen nun gar nichts zu tun. Mag sein dass es ein Wow 2 geben wird, aber das würde kaum bedeuten dass das aktuelle Wow deswegen abgeschaltet würde.


Hat er auch nicht gesagt.


----------



## spacekeks007 (30. Mai 2009)

es wird wol kein wow 2 geben eher einige addons und die geschichte kann man ja weitererzählen und viele neue sachen dazukommen lassen abwarten wann warcraft 4 rauskommt und was dort noch kommt


und wenn was neues rauskommt vieleicht aber nur vieleicht nen kleine grafikupdate oder sowas ähnliches


----------



## SixNight (30. Mai 2009)

nein


----------



## PLEOMAX_Gamer_PC (30. Mai 2009)

Es Wirt Kein Wow 2 Geben es wirt auch Kein WOW 3 geben und auch  kein WOW 4 ! ^^


----------



## Anduris (30. Mai 2009)

PLEOMAX_Gamer_PC schrieb:


> Es Wirt Kein Wow 2 Geben es wirt auch Kein WOW 3 geben und auch  kein WOW 4 ! ^^


wenn es kein WoW 2 geben wird kanns auch kein WoW 3 und 4 geben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ich sag es werden immer Addons kommen..


----------



## Bansai2006 (30. Mai 2009)

DaRuLAA schrieb:


> Glaubt ihr das es irgendwann mal WoW 2 geben wird oder wird das ganze hier noch über jahre hinweg mit addons weitergehen




Hoffentlich nich ... 1 ist schon sehr schwach


----------



## Neme16 (30. Mai 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PLEOMAX_Gamer_PC (30. Mai 2009)

Anduris schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ich sag es werden immer Addons kommen..



Glaub ich Wohl kaum.  Eines Tages Muss ja mal Schluss sein und bist da hin, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aWxPxJsrvnM


----------



## pnxdome (30. Mai 2009)

WoW 2 würde ( imho ) auch eine verbesserte Grafikengine mit sich bringen und das würde die Ausgrenzung von mindestens 1/4 aller Spieler mit sich ziehen. 
Das heißt also weniger Kohle für Blizzard.

Und dadurch wohl kein WoW 2.

Eher zu denken, dass die Lore mit einem Addon zuende geht.


----------



## Gulwar (30. Mai 2009)

Alles ist endlich - auch WoW
Logisch wäre ein zweiter Teil, alleine schon, um das Spiel den fortschreitenden technischen Möglichkeiten anzupassen.
Aber wenn es kommt, ist auch eines klar:
Mimimiposts über Imba Klassen
Flames
Ich will nicht mehr farmen Threads
Dazu Goldreklame, Chinafarmer etc.

Also alles beim alten auch in WoW 2


----------



## Hotgoblin (30. Mai 2009)

Nein glaube ich nicht,
weil die Grafik wahrschienlich mit Addons
besser wird.


----------



## Cekol (30. Mai 2009)

Naja gibt ja das Gerücht, dass mit dem nächsten Addon nen 2ter Cilent kommen soll, sodass man sich aussuchen kann ob man mit WoW in Mega 3d pewpew Grafik spielen will, oder das normale WoW. Dieser Cilient wär für mich WoW2


----------



## PLEOMAX_Gamer_PC (30. Mai 2009)

Hotgoblin schrieb:


> weil die Grafik wahrschienlich mit Addons
> besser wird.


Viel besser kann man auch nicht machen ausser Vielleicht noch Schärfer und mehr Kleinigkeiten, ich glaub die energie ist so oder so schon an Hierher Grenzte.

EDIT:Cekol Glaub ich Wohl kaum das das passieren wirt.


----------



## Malarki@buffed (30. Mai 2009)

Das wird über Jahre hinweg mit Addons weitergehen.
Irgendwann dazwischen kommt dann das neue unbekannte Mmorpg an dem Blizz
gerade arbeitet und wenn das irgendwann ausgelutscht und mit Addons überflutet wurde könnte
möglicherweise ein WoW 2 herauskommen. Davor ist aber sogar ein Warcraft 4 wahrscheinlicher...


----------



## Deathcrusher (30. Mai 2009)

Es wurde schon mehrfach in Interviews von den Entwicklern hingewiesen das WoW auf die nächsten 10 Jahre angelegt ist.

Eine absolut realitische Zahl man siehe Ultima Online und Everquest 1 die immer noch laufen und Gewinn abwerfen.

Also mit einer Fortsetzung von WoW würde ich vor 2014 nicht rechnen.

Seid eher gespannt auf das neue MMo von Blizzard bzw auf die neue Marke.
Wann auch immer das enthüllt wird.


----------



## Oliver Schäfer (30. Mai 2009)

Blizzard arbeitet an einem ganz neuen MMORPG, das ist Bekannt, sie halten sich aber bedeckt. Ich glaube gelesen zu haben, dass es in einer ganz neuen Welt spielen soll, ergo wird es kein WoW 2 mehr geben. WoW 1 läuft noch Super und Blizzard wir bestimmt ihre geplanten Addons noch bringen. 

- War mal was in einer Datei zu lesen damals in der Beta, eine Auflistung der einzelnen Sachen die Blizz geplant hat - 

Ob diese in der Reihenfolge kommen oder ob Blizz die Leute da ander Nase herumgeführt hat? 

Wenn nicht folgen noch maximal 3 Addons

Mahlstrom
Smaragdgrüner Traum
Argus - also die Welt wo derzeit die Hauptstation der Brennenden Legion ist und einstige Heimatwelt der Draenei


Vermutung auf Neue Rassen gibt es auch bereits schon - in der Datei gibt es 2 Startgebiete Hyial und irgendwas mit Wolf... nochwas...
meine Interpretation der Vermutung wären da vielleicht 
Hyial - Furbolgs -> Allianz
Wolf... ->Wolvar

Aber wie gesagt, diese Angaben sind ohne Gewähr, da Blizz ein Meister der Täuschung ist und die Spieler gerne an der Nase rumführt, aber eines dürfte Sicher sein. Die Story von WoW wird mit WoW zuende gesponnen mit Addons. Ein WoW-2 wird es nicht geben, es gibt einfach keine Storyelemente mehr... obwohl man durchaus was dazu erfinden kann, durch die Sache mit dem Raumschiffen (Exodar, Festung der Stürme) Kann man tiefer ins Universum vorrücken, aber Blizzard möchte bestimmt kein Star Trek online werden :-)

Ich vermute dass mit der Rückeroberung der Welt der Draenei, die verwüstet worden ist und das Vernichten der Legion WoW endgültig nach den nächsten 3 Addons zu Ende ist... inwieweit Blizzard dann noch Sachen mit Patches reinbringt bleibt abzuwarten. Wer weiß, vielleicht bringen sie eine neue Spielerrasse per Patch mit Rein... ich hoffe es werden dann Murlocs :-)


----------



## Hotgoblin (30. Mai 2009)

Cekol schrieb:


> Naja gibt ja das Gerücht, dass mit dem nächsten Addon nen 2ter Cilent kommen soll, sodass man sich aussuchen kann ob man mit WoW in Mega 3d pewpew Grafik spielen will, oder das normale WoW. Dieser Cilient wär für mich WoW2




Wann kommt das nächste Addon raus 1-1,5 Jahre wahrscheinlich?

Na da kann Blizzard sich solch schlechte Grafik sowieso nicht leisten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MCBBOYIV (30. Mai 2009)

ja es ist in entwicklung siehe hier

http://www.4players.de/4players.php/spieli...arCraft_II.html

Wie Sony Online Entertainment mitteilt, wird Blizzard Anfang 2007 exklusiv für die PlayStation 3 den Nachfolger des Online-Rollenspiels World of WarCraft  veröffentlichen. Noch lautet der Arbeitstitel World of WarCraft II : Signs of Destruction, aber schon auf der E3 soll der finale Titel zusammen mit ersten Screenshots und Trailern präsentiert werden. Dabei soll eine neue Rasse im Mittelpunkt stehen. Einge Fanseiten spekulieren, dass es sich hier nur um die "Naga" handeln könnte.

Laut Sony arbeitet ein 48 Mann starkes Entwickler-Team schon seit Februar 2005 an einem zweiten Teil, der in Sachen Technik und Kulisse weit über die PC-Version hinausgehen soll: Charaktere und Monster werden von zehnfacher Polygondichte profitieren und die Landschaft von Azeroth wird um die Insel Northrend erweitert. Außerdem sollen dank neuer Physik-Engine auch zerstörbare Städte und einstürzende Dungeons Premiere feiern.

 Dazu der Geschäftsführer von Blizzard, Paul Sams:

"The PlayStation 3 is on our target since Mr. Kutaragi presented the cell technology. It`s not just a great opportunity for us to increase our rich fantasy-world - we can also make a step into the japanese RPG-market with new classes like the Spellbreaker, a new race and a new online communication. It is expected and accepted that players will discuss a wide variety of features in the following weeks, based on both the game world and the new physics. There will be rumors, there will be questions. But: We apologize that we can`t give any further informations now. The E3 is coming. Just wait and see."

Spieler sollen zudem dank Headset von Live-Chats profitieren und sich auf Raubzügen gemeinsam abstimmen können. Noch gibt es leider keine konkreten Angaben über die neue Rasse, die Klassen und die Zaubersprüche.

PS: mal schaun wer als erstes den fehler oder den witz darin sieht^^


----------



## PLEOMAX_Gamer_PC (30. Mai 2009)

ahahaha 1 April so lustig.


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (30. Mai 2009)

ich glaube nicht an wow2. heimlich hoffe ich immernoch auf ein ähnliches spiel im ad&d universum....aber darauf kann ich glaub lange warten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seppix@seppix (30. Mai 2009)

Kommen bestimtm noch 2-3 Addons aber WoW 2 glaub ich nicht.

Ich denke das sich Blizz jetzt stark auf das neue MMo konzentriert


----------



## direct-Gaming (30. Mai 2009)

hexenshadow schrieb:


> Ich glaube es wird nie ein''WoW2'' geben, und es werden noch viele jahre lang mit addons erweitert, das sehe ich schon vorraus...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Also die Addon Pläne stehen doch schon fest.... von daher wird es immer noch Addons geben - auch wenn hier im Forum noch 50 weitere Threads mit ähnlichen Fragen erstellt werden *lach*


----------



## PLEOMAX_Gamer_PC (30. Mai 2009)

seppix@seppix schrieb:


> Ich denke das sich Blizz jetzt stark auf das neue MMo konzentriert



Ja und Die wow Süchtigen mit Schlechten Addons hinhaltet, und so bald das neue mmo da ist alle auf das umsteigen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Oliver Schäfer (30. Mai 2009)

Surfer schrieb:


> ich glaube nicht an wow2. heimlich hoffe ich immernoch auf ein ähnliches spiel im ad&d universum....aber darauf kann ich glaub lange warten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



D&D Online - ist das nicht die Ad&D-Welt?

Naja... ich mit meinem Baldurs Gate Fable... habe das immer gerne gespielt und auch die Pen&Papers, aber an Online Rollenspielen finde ich hat immer noch WoW die beste Story überhaupt. Da kann auch kein Tolkien mitziehen, für mich ist die Story von WoW zehnmal besser als die Story von "Der Herr der Ringe" *duckt* 

Das einzige Spiel was mich von WoW teilweise wegbekommen wird wird womöglich "Stargate Worlds" sein. Aber ich weiß auch so, dass es WoW nicht toppen wird, auch wenn Stargate eine meiner Lieblingsserien ist, finde ich die hätten die Sachen lieber im Fernsehen weitergeführt als ein Online-Rollenspiel daraus zu machen.


----------



## PLEOMAX_Gamer_PC (30. Mai 2009)

Oliver schrieb:


> D&D Online - ist das nicht die Ad&D-Welt?
> 
> Naja... ich mit meinem Baldurs Gate Fable... habe das immer gerne gespielt und auch die Pen&Papers, aber an Online Rollenspielen finde ich hat immer noch WoW die beste Story überhaupt. Da kann auch kein Tolkien mitziehen, für mich ist die Story von WoW zehnmal besser als die Story von "Der Herr der Ringe" *duckt*



Ich Spiele Seit es Draussen ist ich muss sagen ich hab immer noch kp von der Story, hat mich auch nie gross Interessiert. ^^


----------



## Trollzacker (30. Mai 2009)

Erstmal werden noch ein paar Addons kommen und irgendwann werden die Server nach und nach abgeschaltet werden, da es immer weniger Spieler geben wird, es werden aber immer noch ein paar an gelassen für die restlichen Spieler. Es kommen ja auch immer wieder neue MMO's auf den Markt, da wird auch mal eines kommen, dass WOW den Rang ablaufen könnte.

Wenn ein WOW2 kommen sollte, könnte ich mir vorstellen, dass es vor WOW angesiedelt ist. Man siehe viele Filme, da kommt Cube raus, dann Cube 2, dann merken die Filmemacher da kann man ja noch eine Geschichte davor setzten und schon wurde Cube 0 gedreht.


----------



## Gnap (30. Mai 2009)

PLEOMAX_Gamer_PC schrieb:


> Ja und Die wow Süchtigen mit Schlechten Addons hinhaltet, und so bald das neue mmo da ist alle auf das umsteigen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



tjo das war schon die taktik mit wotlk 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

!


----------



## Topfkopf (30. Mai 2009)

Kleine Frage, wie soll ein WoW2 aussehen? World of Warcraft heißt so weil es auf der geschichte der Warcraft spiele aufbaut. Das heißt ein WoW2 rausbringen ist nicht möglich, es sei den Blizzard würde eine neue Spielereihe rausbringen die eine komplett andere Story hat aber auch unter dem Namen Warcraft läuft. Im Grunde ist jedes Addon ein neues Spiel, es kommen neue Sachen hinzu, alte werden entfernt oder geändert. Was man mit WoW machen könnte wäre in 10 Jahren ein remake von classic oder sowas. Blizzard wird solange neue addons rausbringen bis es sich nicht mehr lohnt weil zu wenige noch spielen. Das heißt wenn es genug süchtlinge gibt die nicht mehr aufhören können könnte es sein das wir in 10-15 Jahren auf lvl 350 mit T175 und berufe Skill 5820 rumgammeln. Ideen um die WoW story weiter zuführen gibs genug, und raidinins kann man auch noch genug einbauen, man könnte HdZ ausbauen das man die Flucht Velens von Draenor sicherstellen muss, und hordies müssen halt die Orks beim überrennen der Draeneistadt unterstützen oder so scherze. Also addons können die noch genug rausbringen, und solange genug leute bezahlen wird das auch nicht aufhören.


----------



## FallenAngel88 (30. Mai 2009)

da würde ich eher sagen, dass sie ein world of starcraft rausbringen.


----------



## Elito (30. Mai 2009)

Es wurde bereits ein zweites WoW angekündigt:

Es nennt sich World of World of Warcraft 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sarif (30. Mai 2009)

Könnte sein das iwann mal WoW 2 rauskommt.
Was mich persönlich freue würde wäre wenn WoW genau in der selben Welt wie WoW1 spielen würde.
Aber
Die Quests die man in WoW 1 erfüllt hat würden in WoW 2 sichtbar werden.
Da wäre zum Beispiel die Quest im Rotkammgebirge wo man helfen muss die Brücke zu reparieren.
Aber Die Brücke wird nie fertig egal wie viele leute die Quest auch machen.

Und in WoW 2 wäre die brücke repariert

Oder in den Düstermarschen:
Als Horde muss man den Ogern helfen die im Norden wohnen ihre alte Heimat im Süden von den Drachen zu säubern und sie wieder bewohnbar zu machen.
Aber die Oger kehren nie dorthin zurück.

Für mich iwie deprimierent.

Und in WoW 2 würden dann eben die Oger dort wieder Leben.

Weil so würde ich mich mehr in die Welt reingesetzt fühlen weil ich merke :aha meine Aufgaben die ich erfülle wirken was

Die Beispiele könnte man beliebig weiterführen.


MfG Sarif


----------



## Hangatyr (30. Mai 2009)

Baits schrieb:


> Tikume?Wirst du iwie dafür bezahlt in 90% der Fällen unqualifizierte Posts zu schreiben?
> Kommt mir manchmal so vor.
> 
> MfG
> ...




/vote 4 Boardurlaub bis WoW2 da ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Oliver Schäfer (30. Mai 2009)

Gnap schrieb:


> tjo das war schon die taktik mit wotlk
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Naja... Schlechtes Addon kann man nicht sagen... meiner Meinung nach ist das Addon sogar besser als BC, also eine Verbesserung seitens Blizzard und die kann sich auch nur noch selbst bessern... 

Dieser Thread wird nur gerade wieder in das Sinnlose gerückt, manche sagen Wrath of the Lichking ist toll und super, wodrunter ich gehöre, andere sagen Wrath ist doof weil... 

Generell herrschen in Foren Eigene Meinungen was man hier deutlich sehen kann. Auch kann man nicht sagen dass die gesamte Buffed Community RPler unbedingt sind, die auf RP-Servern spielen, einige spielen bestimmt auf reinen PVE und PVP-Servern. 

Schon deswegen da es soviele Abgrenzungen in WoW gibt RP/PVP/PVE kann man nicht verallgemeinern ob es jetzt schlechter ist. Eine Welt um RP zu spielen ist es allemal und auch eine sehr gute. Mit Wrath hat sich lediglich der Content vereinfacht, weswegen nun PVEler auf die Barrikaden gehen. 

Ich beispielsweise kann derzeit auch keine faszination für PVP aufbringen, für reine PVP-Spieler. Ich frage mich immer warum sie das tun... WoW bietet doch auch wundervolle Inis, wieso muss ich immer auf das gleiche Öde BG gehen? 

Aber wie ich schon sagte, der Grad hier ist einfach zu Unterschiedlich, PVPler verstehen RPler und PVEler womöglich nicht, andersrum alles genauso. 

Ob es einem Spaß macht liegt in seiner Sicht. Mir gefällts weil viel RP-Content und PVE-Content da ist, obwohl ich noch nie Kalagorn gesehen habe ist es mir recht egal. Ich spare mir die Bosse gerne ein wenig auf, damit es zu späterer Zeit nicht zu langweilig wird - und das ist halt ein Kritikpunkt, wobei ich allerdings sagen muss dass die Spieler in dem Falle selbst Schuld sind wenn sie durch die Inis rushen und sich dann groß beschweren das nichts mehr zu tun ist!! Meiner Meinung nach sollte man gemächlich an die Sache ran gehen. Klar das die sich beschweren wenn es nichts mehr gibt was sie machen könnten, ständig Daylies machen ist auch langweilig und reine PVEler interessieren sich meistens nicht für RP - womit dies dann auch ausscheidet. 

Wenn etwas WoW vom Thron stürzen kann, dann das neue MMORPG von Blizzard, obwohl ich da auch meine Bedenken habe, RPler die sich mit der Welt vertraut haben, werden diese denke ich nicht so einfach verlassen und was neues suchen, aber antesten werden sie es bestimmt.


----------



## blooooooody (30. Mai 2009)

mal eigetnlich en andere frage... Wie oft wird das noch in dieses Thema noch in diesem Forum vorkommen?

das wird bestimmt schon fast jeden monat gefragt, irgendwie ist das zu blöd sowas zu fragen...

/vote 4 Close


----------



## Harlon0822 (30. Mai 2009)

Es gibt Berets ein wow2 oder halt was das prinzip ist es heißt Runes of Magic


----------



## Kyni-AsyRat (30. Mai 2009)

Ich geh stark davon aus das es irg ein WoW Addon geben wird in dem die Grafik einmal stark aufgebessert wird ähnlich wie in Everquest 2 ( da kann man zwischen der alten und neuen Grafik hin und her wechseln)
Da Blizz gern immer alles abguckt wär das gut möglich.

Man hat den Vorteil das diejenigen die einen Char haben weiter machen können, die neue Grafik neue Kunden lockt und das leute die ihren PC nicht aufrüsten wollen weiterhin spielen können.


----------



## Oliver Schäfer (30. Mai 2009)

Kyni-AsyRat schrieb:


> Ich geh stark davon aus das es irg ein WoW Addon geben wird in dem die Grafik einmal stark aufgebessert wird ähnlich wie in Everquest 2 ( da kann man zwischen der alten und neuen Grafik hin und her wechseln)
> Da Blizz gern immer alles abguckt wär das gut möglich.
> 
> Man hat den Vorteil das diejenigen die einen Char haben weiter machen können, die neue Grafik neue Kunden lockt und das leute die ihren PC nicht aufrüsten wollen weiterhin spielen können.



Wäre zumindest die logischte Konsequenz die Blizzard ziehen würde. Schließlich ist WoW derzeit ein Spiel was sich immer noch sehr gut verkauft - und ob Blizzard ihre bisher größte Errungenschaft so schnell aufgeben wird ist fraglich - eher werden sie nochmal die Grafik stark aufbessern.


----------



## Kroshi (30. Mai 2009)

http://www.escapistmagazine.com/news/view/...s-New-Franchise

Das sagt alles zu WoW2


----------



## schmetti (30. Mai 2009)

An all diejenigen die immer wieder mit einem WOW2 anfangen.
Was bitte soll ein WOW2 bringen?
Bessere Grafik= nein da eine bessere Grafik weniger Spieler  bedeuten würde, da  bessere Hardware benötigt würde.

Anderes konzept? 
nein da WOW wie es jetzt ist ein gutes und Lohnendes Spiel ist, was sollte verbessert werden ?
Selbst wenn paar milionen Acc gekündigt würden wäre es immer noch das Erfolgreichste Spiel, schaut doch mal die Blizzard Zahlen gegenüber anderen an.
Und es gibt warscheinlich noch viele Gründe gegen ein WOW2.

Lasse mich aber gerne eines besseren Belehren^^


----------



## DaRuLAA (30. Mai 2009)

Naja wenn das neue morpg von blizzard die gleiche quali hat wie wow dann wäre es auch okay das problem ist  das es schon einige online games gibt aber mich keines so fesselt wie wow.

Wow ist halt die luft raus bin seit release dabei und hab mit wotlk das interesse verloren


----------



## TheFallenAngel999 (30. Mai 2009)

Also gegen WoW 2 spricht die riesige Community. Ich glaube nciht dass sie mit einen neuen WoW 2 den Erfolg von WoW überbieden können.
 WoW ist ein gerade sehr erfolgreich laufendes Game, was so viele Abonnenten wie kein anderes hat.  WoW2 ist erst möglich wenn die Abo Zahlen irgendwann mal in den Keller sinken.

 Aber das kann bei der riesigen Community, noch sehr, sehr lange dauern.....
 Nur zu Warcraft 4 frage ich mich immer, wie kann man das bei der derzeitigen Storylage machen? Das würde die komplette WoW Welt über den Haufen werfen.... Dann müsste ein WoW2 rauskommen. Somit ist für mich auch ein Warcraft 4 unwahrscheinlich.


----------



## Gulwar (30. Mai 2009)

schmetti schrieb:


> An all diejenigen die immer wieder mit einem WOW2 anfangen.
> Was bitte soll ein WOW2 bringen?
> Bessere Grafik= nein da eine bessere Grafik weniger Spieler  bedeuten würde, da  bessere Hardware benötigt würde.



Ist lediglich eine Frage der Zeit. In ca 5-6 Jahren geben selbst die heutigen Topcomputer den Geist auf und eine neue Generation von PCs hat die Spielzimmer erobert. Dem muß man dann Rechnung tragen. 
Nur mit einem Addon neue Grafiken einzubauen bringt nichts, irgendwann müßte das Spiel komplett von Grund auf neu programmiert werden. Ist ja ähnlich mit Uraltspielen die du verzweifelt versuchst zum Laufen zu bringen. Geht zwar mit viel Glück, ist aber nicht dasselbe.
Da liegt es nahe, gleich ein neues Spiel zu machen. Am Grundkonzept ändert sich allerdings nicht viel.
Nur würde man ein WoW2, wenn es denn je kommt, wieder dem dann herrschenden Zeitgeist anpassen müssen in Bezug auf kulturelle, sprachliche und soziale Einflüße.
 Und da das programmieren lange zeit dauert, bzw. die Entwicklung ist es net so unwahrscheinlich, das Blizz jetzt schon Ideen für ein WoW 2 sammelt. heißt ja noch lange net, das es dann auch eins gibt. Und wenn, wahrscheinlich erst in 5-10 Jahren, wenn selbst Add Ons keine Spieler mehr binden können.


----------



## DaRuLAA (30. Mai 2009)

Was mich mal interessieren würde wieso ist es eigentlich unmöglich mit addons die grafik entscheident aufzuwerten also nich nur mehr details und so ist das zu teuer oder technisch einfach nich machbar?


----------



## Gulwar (30. Mai 2009)

DaRuLAA schrieb:


> Was mich mal interessieren würde wieso ist es eigentlich unmöglich mit addons die grafik entscheident aufzuwerten also nich nur mehr details und so ist das zu teuer oder technisch einfach nich machbar?



Es ist durchaus machbar, macht aber nur begrenzt Sinn, da es viel Geld kostet.

Siehs wie ein Auto das du ständig reparierst und immer neue Teile einbaust. Irgendwann aber mußt du einfach auch das Chassis austauschen, da es entweder rostet oder die Teile von Form, Statik, etc einfach net mehr passen.
Inm den meisten Fällen ist es da sinnvoller ein neues Auto zu kaufen, das bereits auf neue Werte wie geringen Benzinverbrauch, bessere CB Werte und ähnliches abgestimmt ist.


----------



## Reo_MC (30. Mai 2009)

Potenzus schrieb:


> gabs hier nich mal son paar spinner die wow 2 mit java schreiben wollten weil se das grad in der schule hatten?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Was haben wir gelacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 das war echt der Epic Thread ever.
BTT: WoW hat für noch etwa 10 Jahre AddOns.
Also hat Jeff genug Zeit .)


----------



## Tidys (31. Mai 2009)

Also ein Addon wird kommen.Das ist klar.Aber ein WoW 2 hmm....
Ich schätze eher auf ein neues Game.


----------



## Macra-Zuluhed (31. Mai 2009)

http://www.gamestar.de/community/gspinboar...ad.php?t=337502

an wow 2 wird schon gearbeitet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mo3 (31. Mai 2009)

Also ich denke es würde niemals ein WoW 2 geben.
Wieso auch? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Das Spiel bekommt seine Patches und das reicht doch!
Um was geht es in einem WoW Teil 2 bitte???
Die Story aus der Warcraft Reihe wurde ja schon mehr oder weniger gut in World of Warcraft implementiert. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## OMGlooool (31. Mai 2009)

evtl wird es noch ein weiteres spiel geben, dass im warcraftuniversum angesiedelt ist, aber das wird dann wohl kaum WOW 2 heißen^^
is einfach nich blizzards stil.


----------



## Gauloises24 (31. Mai 2009)

Need Warcraft IV  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Senseless6666 (31. Mai 2009)

lokker schrieb:


> ne glaub ich nicht. Von der Story kann nämlich nicht mehr viel dazukommen um ein ganzes Spiel zu füllen.



von der story her könnte man noch 10 spiele / 10 addons füllen du..^^

aba wozu wow2 wenn es addons gibt oO? wow2 hieße ja einfach das man von lvl 1 wieder anfängt.. und dann als.. geisel oda so? naja..^^



Gauloises24 schrieb:


> Need Warcraft IV
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Wär geil, da wart ich auch druff, bessere grafik und so, und nen noch größerer und tollerer editor.. er ist jezz schon über.. die skins und die ganzen sachen die man importieren kann und die trigger ^^


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (31. Mai 2009)

Oliver schrieb:


> D&D Online - ist das nicht die Ad&D-Welt?



nein, meiner meinung nach hat das damit nicht wirklich viel zu tun. die pen & paper version habe ich mehrere jahre gespielt (knapp 5500 mark investiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )...forgotten realms, dragonlance, ravenloft, dark sun, planescape.....das alles perfekt umgesetzt wäre ein traum...

wow spiele ich seit knapp vier jahren.....und kein anderes online game kann nur ansatzweise mithalten...


----------



## Keltulas (31. Mai 2009)

was ich auch ziemlich geil finden würde währe so in etwa folgendes, wenn blizzard mal die story ausgehn sollte:

nehmen wir jetzt als beispiel das mealstrom add on. wir sind im kampf mit dem endboss des addons (sagen wir jetzt mal es ist sargeras) wir sind grade am gewinnen und dann liegt er. dann beginnt eine video sequenz, wie er mit letzter kraft ein portal öffnet aus dem eine gigantische armee dämonen herauskommt (gothic flash, yeah 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) und zusammen mit nagas (da die in dem addon ja auch eine rolle spielen) und so ganz azeroth überrennt und die sterblichen völker ausrotten. im nächsten add on muss man nun zwangsweise mit einem neuem char beginnen (die alten bleiben erhalten) und fängt in einem kleinem lager von überlebenden an, das möglicherweise versteckt ist und nicht von den dämonen auffindbar, oder sich gegen niedere dämonen verteidigt, könnte von volk zu volk unterschiedlich sein. so, jedesmal wenn man sich jetzt einen neuen char erstellt muss man wählen, ob man in Part I oder in Part II spielen will, was ich damit meine dürfte klar sein, und damit man sich einen charakter im Part II erstellen kann, muss auf diesem account ein charakter auf der höchststufe in part I befinden.

alternativ bestünde auch noch die möglichkeit, dass der aktuelle charakter bestehen bleibt und mit diesem dann in dem lager von überlebenden weiterspielt, und man dann über die höhlen der zeit (?) in die zeit zurückreisen kann, bevor die welt von dämonen erobert wurde, damit die alten Ihnalte von World of Warcraft nicht verloren gehen.


----------



## Senseless6666 (31. Mai 2009)

Keltulas schrieb:


> was ich auch ziemlich geil finden würde währe so in etwa folgendes, wenn blizzard mal die story ausgehn sollte:
> 
> nehmen wir jetzt als beispiel das mealstrom add on. wir sind im kampf mit dem endboss des addons (sagen wir jetzt mal es ist sargeras) wir sind grade am gewinnen und dann liegt er. dann beginnt eine video sequenz, wie er mit letzter kraft ein portal öffnet aus dem eine gigantische armee dämonen herauskommt (gothic flash, yeah
> 
> ...




hm.. oder wir spielen einfach weiter normal wow und irgendwann gehören uns lvl 200 items 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)? ne.. im ernst.. das würd ich net mitmachen..^^


----------



## DaRuLAA (31. Mai 2009)

OMGlooool schrieb:


> evtl wird es noch ein weiteres spiel geben, dass im warcraftuniversum angesiedelt ist, aber das wird dann wohl kaum WOW 2 heißen^^
> is einfach nich blizzards stil.



es muss ja nich wow 2 heißen was mir halt wichtig ist das es so ähnlich ist wie in den wow classic zeiten wo nicht jeder alles bekam sondern man sich schon was reinhängen musste


und natürlich die blizzard qualität denn damit kann sich kein anderes morpg messen


----------



## Brisk7373 (31. Mai 2009)

blizz hat mal gesagt die haben stoff für 20 jahre !


----------



## MadRedCap (31. Mai 2009)

Brisk7373 schrieb:


> blizz hat mal gesagt die haben stoff für 20 jahre !



Soll das heißen, dass die im Falle des Weltuntergangs zumindest 20 Jahre lang im Atombunker sich die Köpfe fusselig kiffen können?


----------



## MadRedCap (31. Mai 2009)

Senseless6666 schrieb:


> hm.. oder wir spielen einfach weiter normal wow und irgendwann gehören uns lvl 200 items



Mein Itemlevel ist bereits jetzt schon auf 213, aber ich weiß was du meinst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DaRuLAA (31. Mai 2009)

MadRedCap schrieb:


> Soll das heißen, dass die im Falle des Weltuntergangs zumindest 20 Jahre lang im Atombunker sich die Köpfe fusselig kiffen können?



ich dachte zoggen^^


----------



## Senseless6666 (31. Mai 2009)

MadRedCap schrieb:


> Mein Itemlevel ist bereits jetzt schon auf 213, aber ich weiß was du meinst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


dann eben lvl siebenundzwanzigtausend.. BAH^^


----------



## wuschel21 (31. Mai 2009)

Wohl eher nein !


----------



## Obi-Lan-Kenobi (31. Mai 2009)

So nochmal zum Mitschreiben:

Ich glaube gelesen zu haben, bei einem Interview, das sie gesagt haben das es erstmal kein WoW 2 geben wird, da noch massig an Content vorhanden ist. Irgendwann nach den nächsten 2 Addons soll es wohl einen Grafikpatch von grundauf geben. 

Zum googlen bin ich zu faul 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber seid versichert, ich ziehe mir das nicht aus der Nase^^


----------



## abe15 (31. Mai 2009)

DaRuLAA schrieb:


> Glaubt ihr das es irgendwann mal WoW 2 geben wird oder wird das ganze hier noch über jahre hinweg mit addons weitergehen



Das hat Bliz schon hundertmal gesagt.
Es wird kein WoW 2 geben. Man entwickelt aber derzeit ein anderes, noch geheimes MMO. Was es wird weiß aber keiner.


----------



## Crimy 5 (31. Mai 2009)

Nen MMO von Starcraft könnte da interessant werden.

Leider gibts da nicht sooo viele rassen.


----------



## Myce (31. Mai 2009)

lawl noes


----------



## Fold (31. Mai 2009)

Ihr habt Alle (zumindestens die ersten Posts die ich hier gelesen habe) keine Ahnung.

World of Warcraft Classic hat eine vollkommen veraltete Grafik und ist auch ansonsten nicht mehr ansprechend. (Fliegt von Nordend nach Durotar und dann wieder zurück - da seht ihr den Unterschied)

Ein neues WoW MUSS her, da es unmöglich ist, den Spielinhalt ewig zu erweitern.

Dadurch gehen aber keine Kunden verloren (nun ja nicht mehr wie bei einem Addon evtl. auch). Es gibt einen nahtlosen Übergang. WoW läuft vielleicht noch ein Jahr weiter, nach der Erscheinung von WoW 2. Kunden gehen nicht verloren, denn wie bei einem Addon wollen alle gleich das Neuste testen und spielen lieber WoW 2, weils cooler ist.
Wahrscheinlich kommen Kunden noch dazu, weil sie mit allen von Vorn Anfang wollen und nicht allein 80 Lvl im alten WoW machen wollten.

Laut Blizzard geht es bis Level 100 und bis 2011-2012. Diese Zahlen wurden zum Start von WoW schon genannt. Das ist auch in etwa der Durchschnitt, denn nach 5-6 Jahren muss es einfach eine Generalüberarbeitung geben.

Natürlich kann das Spiel auch von Grund auf laufend überarbeitet werden (Was eigentlich idiotisch ist...) oder an WoW schließt sich kein WoW 2 sondern ein anderes MMO an.


----------



## Genker (31. Mai 2009)

Fold schrieb:


> Ihr habt Alle (zumindestens die ersten Posts die ich hier gelesen habe) keine Ahnung.
> ....Natürlich kann das Spiel auch von Grund auf laufend überarbeitet werden (Was eigentlich idiotisch ist...) oder an WoW schließt sich kein WoW 2 sondern ein anderes MMO an.



Sry aber du hast den vollen Durchblick oder wie?


----------



## Keldrenon (31. Mai 2009)

Also wirklich über was ihr euch gedanken macht ist manchmal echt zum Schreien. (das ist jetzt für jede Stimmungslage auszulegen - *g*)

WoW2 macht keinen Sinn. Weil man sich so schnell die Community kaput machen kann.

Die Story von WoW mag euch fertig erscheinenm aber wenn ich an Perry Rhoden (Sci-FI Roman - da gibt es imo 2493 Hefte) denke dann kann man sehen wie lange etwas gehen kann.

Blizzard mag ruhig an einem neuen MMorpg arbeibten. Das machen sie aber von der Pieke auf. Was bedeutet das es da nix vorher zu gab. Ob sie da auch die Story meine ist mir zumindest unbekannt.

ABER: Dieses MMorpg muss sich wie alle anderen an WoW messen. Das heisst: Egal wieviele Vorschusslorbeeren es bekommt, es wird nicht den Background haben, den WoW jemals hatte.

Seht euch mal Warhammer, Herr der Ringe oder alle anderen an. Klar jedes hat sein Community aber jedes wurde als WoW Killer gefeiert und wo stehen wir heute?

WoW steht als Branchenprimus da und keines kann ihm annähernd das Wasser reichen.

Und was Grafik angeht ... die ist austauschbar. Wie alles bei Spielen. Es ist nur eine Frage des Geldes das Blizzard bereit ist in WoW rein zustecken.


----------



## Phelps023 (31. Mai 2009)

WOW 1 ist schon der total Trash.. Wenn der Entwickler etwas Hirn zeigt, dann wird es so einen Schwachsin nie wieder geben!


----------



## Kyrha (31. Mai 2009)

Ich geh auch ned davon aus das WOW 2 gibt. blizz ist zu beschäftigt fehler zu beheben und das WOW weiterzuentwickeln. aber man wirds ja sehen.....


----------



## Sulli (31. Mai 2009)

Tja, mal abwarten... erstmal werden sie schaun was mit WoW passiert wenn Diablo3 rauskommt .. Sollte das der Renner werden werden sie wie bei D2 machen , WoW nur etwas nachpatchen. Sollte Dia3( Was ich mir nicht vorstellen kann ) nicht so doll laufen werden sie sich bestimmt in Richtung WoW was einfallen lassen. "Schaun mer mal" würde unser Kaiser sagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tikume (31. Mai 2009)

Fold schrieb:


> Ihr habt Alle (zumindestens die ersten Posts die ich hier gelesen habe) keine Ahnung.
> 
> World of Warcraft Classic hat eine vollkommen veraltete Grafik und ist auch ansonsten nicht mehr ansprechend. (Fliegt von Nordend nach Durotar und dann wieder zurück - da seht ihr den Unterschied)
> 
> Ein neues WoW MUSS her, da es unmöglich ist, den Spielinhalt ewig zu erweitern.



Also erst redest Du von einer veralteten Grafik, um dann zu argumentieren dass dass es unmöglich wäre den Spielinhalt ewig zu erweitern. Beides sind zwei verschiedene Dinge.

Grafik kann man verbessern - z.B. durch einen neuen Client. Und wenn Grafik das einzige Argument wäre müssten alle Age of Conan spielen.
Spielinhalte - warum sollte man sie nicht weiter hinzufügen können? Geht in anderen Spielen auch.


----------



## Ganur (31. Mai 2009)

ich glaube nicht das es in absehbarer zeit ein wow2 geben wird.
da ja schon vor einiger zeit bekannt wurde blizz arbeitet an einem neuen mmorg
das mit dem bisherigen spielen nicht viel zu tun haben wird.
ich denke auch nicht das sie an der grafik viel ändern werden, 
da es möglich ist wow auch auf einem schlechteren rechner zu spielen,
und je mehr spielen um so mehr verdient blizz damit.
und sollte es wirklich mal ein wow2 geben dann wird es warscheinlich so sein,
das nach einer übergangszeit das "alte" wow abgedreht wird, um resource freizugeben
und die user mit irgendwelchen schnäppchen auf wow2 glockt werden.


----------



## Mirando (31. Mai 2009)

nein ich glaube es wird wow nicht mehr lange geben kann gut sein das wow 2 bald kommt , denn sie können ja das levelcap nit immer weiter erhöhen. Sonst wird das Feld zu breit und die lowis können komplett vergessen inis zu gehen . außer man legt server zusammen. maximal noch 2 addons mehr geb ich den nit


----------



## Ginomorion (31. Mai 2009)

Es gab viele Gerüchte dass es in 6 Jahren, sprich nach dem 4en Addon, ein neues WOW geben soll. Wär aber Schwachsinn, dann hätten sie keine Addons gebraucht, sondern wären gleich auf einen komplett neuen Spieltitel umgestiegen. Das werden sie vielleicht machen, wenn wow irgendwann rote Zahlen schreibt (was ich nciht glaube), aber so: Never change a winning Team 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hangatyr (31. Mai 2009)

Obi-Lan-Kenobi schrieb:


> aber seid versichert, ich ziehe mir das nicht aus der Nase^^



Um sich was aus der Nase ziehen zu können, sollte man vorher was reinziehen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Warum WoW2? 

Irgendwann schon, so in 10-12 Jahren, wenn WoW ausgelutscht und kaum noch frequentiert wird.


----------



## maniac-kun (31. Mai 2009)

also ein richtiges wow 2 wird es vieleicht geben aber bei blizzard dauert es mindestens 10 jahre. guckt euch an wie lange man auf starcraft 2 und diablo 3 warten musste. Und blizzard hat zur zeit ein neues mmo in entwicklung aber sie haben schon gesagt das es nicht auf diablo, warcraft oder starcraft basiert also etwas komplett neues wo sie viel mehr freiheiten haben. wenn sie mit wow 2 anfangen würden hätten sie sicher vorher ein warcraft 4 um die lore auszubauen und das warcraft universum in ein neues zeitalter zu bringen wo es wieder sinn macht später ein neues mmo zu machen. möglich ist es auch das es nie ein wow 2 gibt aber dafür war es viel zu erfolgreich so das der publisher ein wort dabei mitreden wird denn im endeffekt ist blizzard auch nur eine firma die geld scheffeln will.


----------



## chinsai (31. Mai 2009)

Glaube nicht, dass es sowas wie ein WoW 2 geben wird, auch wenns mal was anderes wäre wenn es zB ne neue Story und andere Völker und Klassen gäbe.


----------



## Dranay (31. Mai 2009)

Ich denk nicht, dass WoW2 kommen wird. Ich glaube, die machens ähnlich wie die Sims. Die bringen Addons bis zum Abkacken und wenn die Storry zuende ist... wer sagt nicht, dass man sie nicht auch weitererzählen kann?


----------



## Irreversibel-Lou (31. Mai 2009)

Tikume schrieb:


> Wow: Solange es sich rechnet wird es Addons dafür geben.  Mal zum Vergleich: Für Everquest und Ultima Online erscheinen immer noch Addons und das nach 10 Jahren.
> Wow 2: Ich glaube dass Blizzard eher eine andere ihrer Lizenzen ausschlachten wird für das nächste MMO.



/sign
Eher kommt World of Starcraft als Wow2.

Zudem labert den Jungen mal nich voll von wegen unqualifizierte beiträge. Wenn ich das auf die Waage stelle was er dazu sagt und der Herr der ihn so dumm anmacht, dann is mir schon klar wer hier unqualifiziert handelt.


----------



## Ohrensammler (31. Mai 2009)

Blizzard hat oiffiziel bekanntgegeben (Quelle eine Spielezeitschrift dir mir gar nicht einfällt, sorry),
dass sie ein MMOG entwicklen welches nicht auf dem WOW Universum basiert.
Daher meine Vermutung:

Kein WOW2 (sondern WOW1 bis es keiner mehr spielt) udn dazu das oben erwähnte Game.

I


----------



## Rygel (31. Mai 2009)

eigentlich würde ich mich über "WoW 2" freuen. schön mit neuer grafik-engine und alle nochmal von lvl1 mit neuen, frischen inhalten wie gebieten, klassen und völkern. die spielmechanik dürfe von mir aus komplett so bleiben.

...war nicht auch definitiv eine neues (online-)rollenspiel von blizz angekündigt worden?


----------



## Vadesh (31. Mai 2009)

Ich muss jetzt mal doof fragen, wenn ihr alle von WoW 2 redet...Was zum Teufel sollte sich zum aktuellen verändern? Super, alle wieder bei lvl 1 und von vorne los.

Würde in meinen Augen keinen Sinn machen.


----------



## DaRuLAA (31. Mai 2009)

Phelps023 schrieb:


> WOW 1 ist schon der total Trash.. Wenn der Entwickler etwas Hirn zeigt, dann wird es so einen Schwachsin nie wieder geben!



weil es so schlecht ist bzw war ist es das erfolgreichste morpg ever?


----------



## Thí (31. Mai 2009)

Ich denke eher, es wird noch ein paar Add Ons geben (2-3). 
Danach (oder auch schon während dessen) wird ein komplett neues Rollenspiel kommen, an dem Blizzard angeblich jetzt schon arbeitet.


----------



## Tyraila (31. Mai 2009)

WoW2 hört sich auch mal ganz bekloppt an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Phelps023 (31. Mai 2009)

DaRuLAA schrieb:


> weil es so schlecht ist bzw war ist es das erfolgreichste morpg ever?



Weil die ganzen Next Gen MMO´s noch nicht auf Markt sind.... Und der Entwickler Blizzard hat selber bestätigt das sie zurzeit an einem neuen Next Gen MMO Arbeiten. Mich würde es nicht wundern wenn die Server in 1-2 Jahren offline sind.


----------



## DaRuLAA (31. Mai 2009)

Tyraila schrieb:


> WoW2 hört sich auch mal ganz bekloppt an
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Es kann ja auch wow the next skill oder so ka hauptsache morpg von Blizzard^^


----------



## Thornbearer (31. Mai 2009)

Warum sollten die WoW Server irgendwann abgeschaltet werden? Es gibt schliesslich auch immer noch Diablo Server. (Ja, das gute alte Diablo 1 läuft immer noch!)
WoW wird ein Evergreen bleiben, genau so wie es Diablo II und Starcraft auch immer noch sind. Weils einfach gut ist und, weil es sich verkauft!

Die WoW-Story bald vorbei? *g* Vielleicht ausgelutsch an einigen Enden, aber wenn man mag kann man da noch ohne Ende erweitern. Herr der Ringe ist schliesslich auch nur ein kleiner Teil des Tolkien-Universums und dank der "Alten Götter" hat sich Blizz eine nach oben offene Narrenfreiheit geschaffen.

Um mal zum Punkt zu kommen:
An ein WoW 2 glaube ich auch nicht, aber das alte Programm bietet noch genug Freiraum für Erweiterungen. Hoffen wir, dass Blizz noch genügen frische Ideen im Rucksack hat statt nur die LvL-grenze hochzusetzen und neue Gebiete hinzuzufügen.


Und ach ja:
Wer hier Behauptungen aufstellt sollte sie auch begründen, macht euch nicht selbst lächerlich!


----------



## Nexrahkk (31. Mai 2009)

OMG soviel dummes zeug hab ich noch nie gelesen.

... nein es wird nieee wow 2 geben, da bin ich mir sicher ...
... das kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass es je wow 2 geben wird. wie soll die story denn aussehen, wird die grafik nur neu aufpoliert, so ne art remake? ...

wie wurde wow denn entwickelt? es gab auch warcraft bevor wow rauskam. wie wurde warcraft entwickelt? es haben sich viele leute zusammen gesetzt, die story geschrieben und so ging es weiter.

es wird auch wow 2 geben und die story wird weiter erfunden, wenn blizz das will. sieh EQ2. und beide spiele leben bis heute.
es wird bestimmt auch diablo online geben, alles nur die frage der budget und ausbeute der lizenz und die finanzielle lage der firma blizzard.


----------



## DexDrive (31. Mai 2009)

Phelps023 schrieb:


> WOW 1 ist schon der total Trash.. Wenn der Entwickler etwas Hirn zeigt, dann wird es so einen Schwachsin nie wieder geben!



WoW hat (fast) alles nur kann nichts davon richtig!
Wenn man es mal genauer betrachtet hat Blizzard schon wirklich viel ins Spiel eingeführt nur wirkt es nicht wirklich zuende gebracht.
Jeder hat immer irgendwelche Verbesserungsvorschläge, was man hätte hier und da noch besser machen können.
Mit WoW 2 (oder wie es dann auch immer heißt) hätte Blizzard die Chance nochmal von vorne anzufangen und vieles was jetzt nicht richtig ist wieder geradezubiegen.
Und wenn man mal ganz scharf nachdenkt waren die Classic-Zeiten die beste Zeit die das Game je hatte, aber warum eigendlich?
Nun das ist eigendlich ganz einfach, denkt mal scharf nach...


...es war klein und übersichtlich (ich weiß das klingt jetzt bescheuert, aber wenns nunmal so ist, tja was will man machen).
jetzt zu Wotlk-Zeiten versuch Blizzard eine zu große Masse an Leuten zufriedenzustellen.
Dies ist aber *Unmöglich *da jeder eine andere Meinung oder einen anderen Geschmack hat.

Kleines Beispiel:

In BC haben sich viele Leute beschwert das es *zu wenige* Drachen gab, andere fanden dies aber gut weil dann nicht jeder 0815 Gamer nen Drachen hatte. *Aber* gerade diese Leute beschweren sich jetzt das es *zu viele* Drachen in Wotlk gibt.

So hat man also immer einen Konflikt und man kann es der breiten Masse an ca. 11 Mio. (ich weiß nich wieviele es jetzt genau sind, da es immer andere Angaben gibt) WoW-Spielern *nicht* recht machen.

Ich will damit sagen das Blizzard viele Fehler mit WoW gemacht hat, aber diese mit WoW 2 wieder gutmachen könnten.
Klar wird man es der großen Masse an Spielern nie Recht machen können, aber WoW kann eigendlich nurnoch besser werden.

Mfg

DexDrive


----------



## Jokkerino (31. Mai 2009)

Thornbearer schrieb:


> Warum sollten die WoW Server irgendwann abgeschaltet werden? Es gibt schliesslich auch immer noch Diablo Server. (Ja, das gute alte Diablo 1 läuft immer noch!)
> WoW wird ein Evergreen bleiben, genau so wie es Diablo II und Starcraft auch immer noch sind. Weils einfach gut ist und, weil es sich verkauft!
> 
> Die WoW-Story bald vorbei? *g* Vielleicht ausgelutsch an einigen Enden, aber wenn man mag kann man da noch ohne Ende erweitern. Herr der Ringe ist schliesslich auch nur ein kleiner Teil des Tolkien-Universums und dank der "Alten Götter" hat sich Blizz eine nach oben offene Narrenfreiheit geschaffen.
> ...




Du sprichst mir aus der Seele, so kann ich es nur unterschreiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alpax (31. Mai 2009)

wenn ich wow auf max. grafik stelle ruckelts wie sau ... von daher .. passt die grafik und zum thema content .. vlt. das die community selbst entscheidet was passiert .. so ne art ... also so ähnlich wie bei dem einen lich wo man sich orakel oder die hässlichen anderen vieher aussuchen kann ... nur halt in Raid-Ini Form .. und auf den ganzen Realm wirkend .. die Geschichte wird von den Handlungen der Spieler beeinflusst und erzählt sich dadurch selbst weiter


----------



## DaRuLAA (31. Mai 2009)

Alpax schrieb:


> wenn ich wow auf max. grafik stelle ruckelts wie sau ... von daher .. passt die grafik und zum thema content .. vlt. das die community selbst entscheidet was passiert .. so ne art ... also so ähnlich wie bei dem einen lich wo man sich orakel oder die hässlichen anderen vieher aussuchen kann ... nur halt in Raid-Ini Form .. und auf den ganzen Realm wirkend .. die Geschichte wird von den Handlungen der Spieler beeinflusst und erzählt sich dadurch selbst weiter



spielst du aufm taschenrechner?


----------



## Alpax (31. Mai 2009)

DaRuLAA schrieb:


> spielst du aufm taschenrechner?



ne why?

Motherboard: ASUS Striker Extreme
CPU: Intel Core2 Duo E6850 (3 GHz)
Grafik: ASUS EN9800GTX+
Speicher: 2GB Corsair XMS2
Sound: Creative X-Fi Xtreme Gamer


----------



## DaRuLAA (31. Mai 2009)

Alpax schrieb:


> ne why?
> 
> Motherboard: ASUS Striker Extreme
> CPU: Intel Core2 Duo E6850 (3 GHz)
> ...



weil wow nicht ruckelt außer dein pc ist 3-4 jahre alt aber laut deiner siggi kann wow nich ruckeln außer du hast system krätze


----------



## Redday (31. Mai 2009)

ich schätze mal, wow wird mit irgendeiner erweiterung nahtlos in wow 2 übergehen. so in ca. 3-4 jahren.


----------



## Dabow (31. Mai 2009)

DaRuLAA schrieb:


> Glaubt ihr das es irgendwann mal WoW 2 geben wird oder wird das ganze hier noch über jahre hinweg mit addons weitergehen



Es wird einfach so weitergehen wie bisher auch. Wieso einen 2.ten Teil erschaffen, wenn es Addons gibt ? Also ich finde die Sache mit Addons einfach klasse. Alle 1,5-2 Jahre ein neues Addon nachschieben is  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chelrid (31. Mai 2009)

Phelps023 schrieb:


> WOW 1 ist schon der total Trash.. Wenn der Entwickler etwas Hirn zeigt, dann wird es so einen Schwachsin nie wieder geben!



Schätze mal: WoW-Hasser. Dann frag ich mich, warum du im WoW Forum gelandet bist.


----------



## Protek (31. Mai 2009)

Cekol schrieb:


> Naja gibt ja das Gerücht, dass mit dem nächsten Addon nen 2ter Cilent kommen soll, sodass man sich aussuchen kann ob man mit WoW in Mega 3d pewpew Grafik spielen will, oder das normale WoW. Dieser Cilient wär für mich WoW2



Vielleicht gibts irgendwann noch weitere optische Verbesserungen, aber an der Welt werden sie kaum was ändern. Du kannst aus WoW nicht auf einmal AoC Grafik machen, das würde schon optisch nicht mehr passen. Gebäude und Gegenstände sind auch im Grössenverhältnis in keinem Verhältnis zu einer realen Welt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Was kommen kann, sind also wirklich nur weitere optische Rechenpower Fresser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 oder wie du gesagt hast ein 2ter Clien in der WoW auf einer anderen Engine läuft. Bin zwar nicht wirklich überzeugt das sie das machen werden, aber man weiss ja nie. 
Irgendwie halte ich das aber für ausgeschlossen da Blizzard weiterhin die grosse Masse anziehen will und einfach durch Grafikeinstellungen die individuellen Wünsche erfüllen möchte.

Weitere Addons werden auch nicht mehr viel neues bringen können. Mit Wrath of the Lich King ist meines Erachtens als Spieler der ersten Stunde bereits die Schmerzgrenze erreicht. Die Item Spirale kennt man schon auswendig und wirkliche Neuerungen können nicht mehr wirklich so begeistern. Der Zauber der alten Tage ist schon längst verflogen und es geht nur noch um Item Sammeln und Achievment 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Viele Spieler die noch nicht so lange spielen und WoW nicht anders kennen werden sie aber behalten können. Eben durch diese Addons wird es noch einige Jährchen so weiter gehen. 


Das Blizzard irgendwann mit einem neuen Mmorpg kommen wird ist schon jetzt klar. Nur ist die Frage ob es sich wieder um das gleiche Setting und die Welt handeln wird.

Irgendwann möchte man doch etwas neues spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Unfassbar (31. Mai 2009)

Schneesturm hat bestätigt das es definitiv kein WoW 2 geben wird.
Das MMO an dem die arbeiten wird also nicht WoW 2.
Wow war zu beginn auf 5 Jahre angelegt, mittlerweile ist diese Zeit von Schneesturm auf 10 Jahre erweitert.
Die Hälfte dieser Zeit ist im Herbst diesen Jahres rum. ( November, Amerika release)
Entweder Sie schalten WoW danach ab, oder es wird ohne Support noch eine Weile weiterlaufen.
Abschalten wäre aus Marketingsicht besser, da man wohl so mehr Kunden fürs neue Spiel begeistern könnte...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## anns (31. Mai 2009)

blizzard macht ja en neues mmo, aber ob das der nachfolger von wow sein soll weiss ich auch nicht


----------



## lokker (31. Mai 2009)

DexDrive schrieb:


> Ich will damit sagen das Blizzard viele Fehler mit WoW gemacht hat, aber diese mit WoW 2 wieder gutmachen könnten.
> Klar wird man es der großen Masse an Spielern nie Recht machen können, aber WoW kann eigendlich nurnoch besser werden.
> 
> Mfg
> ...



Blizzard hat meiner Meinung nach alles richtig gemacht. Von was für Fehlern redest du? Laggs, das schlechte Balancing im PvP oder findest auch du das die Instanzen zu einfach sind? Man muss auch bedenken das WoW schon vier Jahre alt ist. Im Vergleich zu den MMO´s die vor einem Jahr erst erschienen sind oder die noch kommen werden hält sich WoW noch sehr gut. Jedes Spiel hat nunmal ein Grundkonzept das man nicht einfach ändern kann. Ich frage mich was deine Erwartungen waren? Wer individualität und komplexe Spielmechaniken sucht, ist bei Blizzard einfach falsch. Denn die sind bekannt dafür aus wenig viel zu machen und sind dabei sehr erfolgreich.


----------



## Gr3xter (31. Mai 2009)

Denke, dass es maximal ein WOW2 gibt, aber dann iwie anders, also nich genau das selbe prinzip


----------



## Oliver Schäfer (31. Mai 2009)

Thornbearer schrieb:


> Warum sollten die WoW Server irgendwann abgeschaltet werden? Es gibt schliesslich auch immer noch Diablo Server. (Ja, das gute alte Diablo 1 läuft immer noch!)
> WoW wird ein Evergreen bleiben, genau so wie es Diablo II und Starcraft auch immer noch sind. Weils einfach gut ist und, weil es sich verkauft!
> 
> Die WoW-Story bald vorbei? *g* Vielleicht ausgelutsch an einigen Enden, aber wenn man mag kann man da noch ohne Ende erweitern. Herr der Ringe ist schliesslich auch nur ein kleiner Teil des Tolkien-Universums und dank der "Alten Götter" hat sich Blizz eine nach oben offene Narrenfreiheit geschaffen.
> ...



Naja... nicht mit den "Alten Göttern" haben sie sich viel Freiraum gemacht. Am deutlichsten mehr Freiraum haben sie sich mit der "Exodar" und der "Festung der Stürme" gemacht. Sie haben dem Warcraft Universum Raumschiffe gegeben. Es gibt keine größere Freiheit, so können sie noch unmengen an anderer Welten erfinden. Dies ist deutlich der größte Freiraum - ob sie diesen in die Tat umsetzen denke ich eher nicht. Ich denke nach 3Addons die noch auf der WC-Welt, Smaragdgrüne Traum und Dämonenuniversum spielen und dann ist Ende. Dennoch bleibt dank der Exodar viel Freiraum für Fanfiction Storys :-)


----------



## Karrramba (31. Mai 2009)

> Der Zauber der alten Tage ist schon längst verflogen und es geht nur noch um Item Sammeln und Achievment



Ja, stimmt schon. Allerdings ging es auch damals im Geschmolzenen Kern (kurz "mc") eigentlich auch nur um die Items. Die erste Möglichkeit, ein optisch schickes aufeinander abgestimmtes Set mit lila Schrift zu bekommen. Und was wurde man damals bestaunt, wenn man in T2-Sachen rumgelaufen ist. Die Geschichte war allerdings auch in mc nicht wirklich prickelnd. 

Lediglich die Vorquest um Onyxia, der Tochter von Todesschwinge (aka Neltarion oder für pseudocoole Anglistikfans: Deathwing) und dem epischen Tankschwert Quel'Serrar war wirklich etwas fesseld sowie die Story um Scholomance (kurz Scholo). 

Mit bc wurde einem das epische Zeugs zugeworfen, weil immer mehr neue (und oftmals weniger Rollenspielbegeisterte) dazugestoßen sind, die schnell Äppixxse haben mussten!!

Zurück zum Post:
Eine fiktive Geschichte ist schnell geschrieben (ja, wow ist nicht real, auch wenn manche das nicht mehr von der Realität auseinander halten können).

Deshalb muss noch lange kein Server abgestellt werden. Solange Schneesturm noch Geld mit wow verdienen kann, wird es alles so bleiben. Möglicherweise werden einige Server zusammengelegt oder es kommen vorher noch ein paar größere und kleinere Addons, nachher wird es wohl nur noch einen Support geben. 

Blizzard unterhält ja auch heute noch die Diablo2-Community und bringt in unregelmäßigen Abständen noch kliene Patches raus.

Allein schon deshalb wäre theoretisch ein wow2 kein allzu großes Problem. SChließlich setzt wow ja in der zeit nach Warcraft 3 an - und deshalb ist der Handlungsstrang noch gänzlich offen.

Ich lass mich einfach überraschen und muss nicht jedes Gerücht einsaugen und für bare Münze nehmen. Mein aktuelles Spielen in Azeroth hat eh keinen Einfluss darauf. Denn die Items von heute sind nur vorbereitend auf die von morgen und übermorgen (so war es in wow schon immer und genau DAS hält die Spieler bei der Stange - allem Rumgeschreie zum Trotz). Es gibt eigentlich kein Spielende, man wird nie fertig. 

...und die nachgekommenen Spieler, die jetzt danach schreien, sie wollen unbedingt den Content sehen, sollen sich erstmal die "alten" Quests und Raids sowie deren Story anschauen und durchspielen. Erst dann ist ein Spiel durchgespielt (im aktuellen Spielinhalt = Content).


----------



## Littelbigboss (31. Mai 2009)

man könnte doch die wow2 als einer der brennenden legion oder geisel spielen das wer doch was


----------



## Grushdak (31. Mai 2009)

Ohne jetzt auch die letzten paar Seiten gelesen zu haben ...

Ich denke, irgendwann wird es eine Fortsetzung zu WoW geben.
Ob sie nun WoW2 oder sonstwie heißen wird ... kA.
Die Hard~ und Software entwickeln sich in letzter Zeit rasant weiter -
und es wird schon bald ein neuer Schub kommen, der bisher Ungeahntes ermöglicht.

Auf der anderen Seite denke ich, daß WoW noch länger bestehen wird.
Es mag zwar sein, daß irgendwann der Content aus den Büchern erschöpft ist -
doch hat Blizzard selbst verkündet, daß zukünftig WoW selbst Geschichte schreiben wird.
Und wer Fantasie hat - dem geht der Stoff so gut wie nie aus.

greetz


----------



## skyline930 (31. Mai 2009)

Herr schrieb:


> Das haben sich Fans ausgedacht.



Gabs nich iwo ein Bluepost in dem bestätigt wurde das Emerald Dream definitv als nächstes kommen wird? o.Ô


----------



## Vispi (31. Mai 2009)

lokker schrieb:


> ne glaub ich nicht. Von der Story kann nämlich nicht mehr viel dazukommen um ein ganzes Spiel zu füllen.




davon lässt sich doch Blizz nicht abhalten dann wird eben was neues erfunden und fertig


----------



## Camô (31. Mai 2009)

skyline930 schrieb:


> Gabs nich iwo ein Bluepost in dem bestätigt wurde das Emerald Dream definitv als nächstes kommen wird? o.Ô


Oje, mit dieser Aussage beschwörst du wieder diese ominöse Blizzardliste hervor, an der sich so einige Leute hier im Forum alle paar Wochen aufgeilen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maridan (31. Mai 2009)

skyline930 schrieb:


> Gabs nich iwo ein Bluepost in dem bestätigt wurde das Emerald Dream definitv als nächstes kommen wird? o.Ô




Wars nicht Mealstrom? Will endlich das die Map in der Mitte gefüllt wird xD


----------



## Itarus (31. Mai 2009)

Ein WoW 2 ist bereits in Planung:
http://www.gamestar.de/community/gspinboar...ad.php?t=337502

Ein Auzzug aus dem Gamestar - Forum.
Ich habe 11 Seiten lang gelacht...


MfG Itarus


----------



## PLEOMAX_Gamer_PC (31. Mai 2009)

Itarus schrieb:


> Ein WoW 2 ist bereits in Planung:
> http://www.gamestar.de/community/gspinboar...ad.php?t=337502
> 
> Ein Auzzug aus dem Gamestar - Forum.
> ...



omg der ist schon uralt ey wer kennt denn nicht ist kack boon.


----------



## BuffedPala (31. Mai 2009)

ALSO Wirklich das Thema kommt min. einmal in der Woche war heut 3mal Foren-Ticker und ihr habts imma noch net gecheckt ganz einfach Blizz wird bestimmt irgendwann was neues machen aber solang lasst euch überraschen und genisst die Zeit solang noch alles cool is wer weiß wenn wow2 kommen solte würd ich mir das net holen die drei addons und 2 jahre haben schon was gekostet und dann wow2 kaufen abo machen neue wow2 addons holen und wieder von vorne lvln NEIN!!! danke glaub kaum das Blizz das macht würden zwar paar neue locken aber viele würden auch Bestimmt abspringen deswegen würden die ja verluste machen


----------



## Drékorig (31. Mai 2009)

Also ich glaube nicht das es WoW 2 geben wird, laut gerüchten auf diversen Seiten werkelt Blizzard oder bessergesagt ein Team von Blizzard an einem neunen MMORPG das laut schätzungen 2013-2014 erscheinen soll, 1-2 Screens konnte man bereits bei Gamona finden.

Zum anderen kenne ich kein Spiel was von Blizzard war das über lvl 99 hinaus ging, und laut berichten zu folge soll wohl Der smaragdgrüne Traum als nächste erweiterung (addon) erscheinen warscheinlich 2010, Mahlstrom selber wenn es dieses geben sollte wird wohl das letzte sein.

Mal ne schätzung von mir

2010 - Der smaragdgrüne Traum ( lvl 80 - 90 )

2011 - 2012 - Mahlstrom ( lvl 90 - 99 )

2013 - 2014/2015 das neue MMORPG was in entwicklung ist.


Und WoW 2 wer auch immer auf den trichter kommt das es ein WoW 2 geben wird, ich meine es ist ein MMORPG, und was sollte bitte noch in WoW 2 neues dazu kommen? Neue geschichte aus dem WoW - Universum aus den fingern gezogen? Kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, ich denke das wie in allen anderen MMORPG die Server für eine längere Zeit weiter laufen werden, wenn das Neue von Blizzard erscheint.


----------



## Lexana (31. Mai 2009)

Also ich finde mit jedem Addon kommt n neue Teil dazu zb mit BC WoW2 und mit WotLk Wow3^^


----------



## BuffedPala (31. Mai 2009)

was soll Mahlstrom und der smaraggrüne Traum eig. sein kenn das net woher habtn ihr das also wow richtet sich ja nach warcraft und das is auch zuende als der Lich-king kommt (zumindest bis jetzt) 
klärt mich


 ma pls auf woher und warum glaubt ihr das denn


----------



## Keksemacher (31. Mai 2009)

BuffedPala schrieb:


> was soll Mahlstrom und der smaraggrüne Traum eig. sein kenn das net woher habtn ihr das also wow richtet sich ja nach warcraft und das is auch zuende als der Lich-king kommt (zumindest bis jetzt)
> klärt mich
> 
> 
> ma pls auf woher und warum glaubt ihr das denn


Du hast dir schon selbst die Antwort gegeben.WoW richtet sich nach Warcraft.


----------



## BuffedPala (31. Mai 2009)

ja richtet sich danach aber von warcraft Mahlstrom hab ich noch nix gehört


----------



## Keksemacher (31. Mai 2009)

BuffedPala schrieb:


> ja richtet sich danach aber von warcraft Mahlstrom hab ich noch nix gehört


Dann les mal die Warcraftbücher.


----------



## DexDrive (31. Mai 2009)

Ich dachte immer WoW führt die Geschichte von Warcraft weiter, oder irre ich mich da ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Keksemacher (31. Mai 2009)

DexDrive schrieb:


> Ich dachte immer WoW führt die Geschichte von Warcraft weiter, oder irre ich mich da ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich bin der festen Überzeugung das es das nicht tut und so lange ich keine offizielle Quelle sehe glaube ich das auch noch immer.


----------



## Sefian (31. Mai 2009)

DaRuLAA schrieb:


> Glaubt ihr das es irgendwann mal WoW 2 geben wird oder wird das ganze hier noch über jahre hinweg mit addons weitergehen


man kann wirklich davon ausgehen das es kein wow 2 geben wird da 1. blizzard mit wow"1" schon genug zu tuhen hat und 2. es vielen leute einfach zu blöd wäre auf das neue wow zu wechseln
außerdem denke ich das nach mealstorm nicht mehr viel mit addons kommen wird....

so far 
mfg Sefian


----------



## Grushdak (31. Mai 2009)

DexDrive schrieb:


> Ich dachte immer WoW führt die Geschichte von Warcraft weiter, oder irre ich mich da ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nein, da irrst Du Dich nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@ Keksemacher

Habe ich doch geschrieben, daß WoW bald die Geschichte schreibt -
und daß es dazu sogar Erklärung seitens Blizzard gab.


----------



## Kildran (31. Mai 2009)

wie soll man sich WoW2 vorstellen ? die story wird auf jeden fall durch addons weitergeführt 

ich vermute aber das blizz dem game in ein paar jahren wenn die große masse bessere rechner hat die grafik aufpolieren wird ansonsten bleibts gleich 


hoffe bloß das man nicht den schwierigkeitsgrad weiter runter reisst ............wenn das noch geht


----------



## Cookie Jar (31. Mai 2009)

DaRuLAA schrieb:


> Glaubt ihr das es irgendwann mal WoW 2 geben wird oder wird das ganze hier noch über jahre hinweg mit addons weitergehen



Ihr immer mit eurem WoW 2  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Quelle ? das hier ist ein sehr gut durchdachter und dokumentierter thread
so weit ich mich erinnern kann gabs sowas schonmal SuFu benutzt? worum soll es den in eurem WoW 2 gehen ? 
um das mal gleich klar zu stellen NEIN Warcraft 4 wird es auch nicht geben 
weil WoW die geschichte von Warcraft weiterführt 
Labber wen ich noch so einen thread lesen muss dreh ich durch


----------



## Denilson (31. Mai 2009)

wir rennen irgendwann mit 150k HP rum =)


----------



## gerome234 (31. Mai 2009)

Blizzard hat gesagt das bei WC4 die Geschichte von WC3 weitergeführt wird und WoW nichts damit zu tun haben wird.


----------



## Oliver Schäfer (31. Mai 2009)

Drékorig schrieb:


> Also ich glaube nicht das es WoW 2 geben wird, laut gerüchten auf diversen Seiten werkelt Blizzard oder bessergesagt ein Team von Blizzard an einem neunen MMORPG das laut schätzungen 2013-2014 erscheinen soll, 1-2 Screens konnte man bereits bei Gamona finden.
> 
> Zum anderen kenne ich kein Spiel was von Blizzard war das über lvl 99 hinaus ging, und laut berichten zu folge soll wohl Der smaragdgrüne Traum als nächste erweiterung (addon) erscheinen warscheinlich 2010, Mahlstrom selber wenn es dieses geben sollte wird wohl das letzte sein.
> 
> ...



Eines hast du vergessen. Wenn es kein WoW 2 geben wird wird WoW mit dem Ende der Legion zu Ende gehen... also wird nach Mahlstrom wahrscheinlich noch ein Addon geben, das bis Level 100-103 gehen wird... Blizz ist dafür bekannt dass sie eine Story nicht offen lassen, außer sie planen wirklich ein Warcraft 4 was nach WoW spielt.


----------



## Search4Nick (31. Mai 2009)

lokker schrieb:


> ne glaub ich nicht. Von der Story kann nämlich nicht mehr viel dazukommen um ein ganzes Spiel zu füllen.



Doch.. Ein Mitarbeiter meinte, die hätten Spielstoff (Story usw) für 10 Jahre parat. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Oliver Schäfer (31. Mai 2009)

Search4Nick schrieb:


> Doch.. Ein Mitarbeiter meinte, die hätten Spielstoff (Story usw) für 10 Jahre parat.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Jup... und selbst wenn nicht... sie könnten es so machen dass Azeroth von der Legion überrannt wird ab Stufe 100 und einige Auserwählte (die Spieler unter anderem) mit der Exodar und Festung der Stürme in tiefen des Universums fliehen. Durch die Tatache dass sie Raumschiffe eingebaut haben bleiben ungeahnte Möglichkeiten, aber wie gesagt... das werden sie bestimmt nicht machen da es dann doch viel zu SciFi lastig wird. Denke das letzte Addon wird sein die Heimatwelt der Draenei zurückzuerobern und danach die Legion endgültig zu vernichten.


----------



## Klos1 (31. Mai 2009)

Ein Wow 2 wäre doch völlig sinnlos. Die Story wird mit Addons weitergeführt, solang das Spiel Geld bringt. Und sollte es in 2-3 Jahren immer noch Geld bringen, dann setzen sie vielleicht ne neue Engine auf. Ansonsten wird es eingestellt.


----------



## EisblockError (31. Mai 2009)

hexenshadow schrieb:


> Ich glaube es wird nie ein''WoW2'' geben, und es werden noch viele jahre lang mit addons erweitert, das sehe ich schon vorraus...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





schon der Name ist doof


----------



## Bashti (31. Mai 2009)

ich hoffe und glaube nicht...


----------



## DaRuLAA (31. Mai 2009)

EisblockError schrieb:


> schon der Name ist doof



ja okay der name ist echt doof aber ich denke schon das blizzard ein neues morpg macht wo auch das kampfsystem von wow vorhanden sein wird


----------



## Dregodis (31. Mai 2009)

Also es wird ein WOW 2 geben allerding nicht in der Form wie ihr euch es vorstellt sonder einfach nur einen neuen Clienten der Grafisch und Technisch überarbeitet wird.

Soweit mir bekannt ist stand irgentwann mal was in den amy Foren dazu. Aber KEIN Bluepost als Bestätigung von daher will ichs net an die Palme hängen aber vorstell bar währ es schon das ein neuer Client erscheint der das Spiel "erneuert".

Es währe IRRE wenn man eine solche Community ZWINGT ein Spiel zu kaufen und dann wieder von 1-?? spielt.
Zudem wie soll die WOW Geschichte weiter gehn. 

Die Gnome kahmen an die Weltherschaft ..... Tauren bauen absofort nur noch Fahrzeuge ohne Bremsen ..... die anderen Pokern um die Ausrüstung.......  Neue Geschichte.. WOW 2  die Außerirdischen mehlwürmer machen denn Orcs zu schaffen denn sie haben Angst davor einzuschlafen ....... 


lol währ beknackt.
omg kann ich Unsinn schreiben OMG ich brauch ne Irrenanstalt.


----------



## Obi-Lan-Kenobi (31. Mai 2009)

Hangatyr schrieb:


> Um sich was aus der Nase ziehen zu können, sollte man vorher was reinziehen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Soll heißen?


----------



## Slaneesh (31. Mai 2009)

WoW ist eine Cash Cow, man steckt kaum was rein und holt viel aus ihr raus. Solange das Spiel weiterhin so gut läuft, wird es auch weiter Addons geben.
Wenn die bekannten Geschichtsgrenzen erreicht wurden, werden halt neue erfunden, heißt neue Erzbösewichte aus dem Ärmel geschüttelt (klappt ja bei den ganzen Raidbossen auch jetzt schon prima).

Wenn ich mir Warcraft 3 anschaue, was dort alles an Geschichte verpackt wurde und dies mit 4+ Jahren WoW vergleiche... Um es so zu sagen, setz ein paar Schreiberlinge für ein paar Tage in einen verschlossenen Keller und schwups - die Eckfeiler für den weiteren Geschcihtsverlauf und 2 weitere Jahre mit dem nächsten Addon sind gesichert.


----------



## Fearforfun (31. Mai 2009)

aber meint ihr nicht auch das das spiel spätestens für alle und besonders für neueinsteiger vieeeeeeeeeel zu komplex wird wenn alle auf 100 sind es 7 kontinente/welten gibt, jeder eine 33er tasche hat etc.?


----------



## Slaneesh (1. Juni 2009)

Na ja, ein Spiel das >teilweise< von Leuten gespielt wird, die in die Grundschule gehen und als anderes extrem Rentner sind, kann ja nicht als "zu komplex" bezeichnet werden.
Gerade WoW besticht ja durch totale Einsteigerfreundlichkeit. Zudem fängt jeder Neuling auf Stufe 1 an.


----------



## lokker (1. Juni 2009)

ich verstehe auch nicht warum hier manche vom Abschalten der Server reden. Ich glaube kaum das WoW das gleiche wie Hellgate London passiert. Auch wenns nur noch 500.000 Spieler sind wird es die WoW-Server immernoch geben. Einige werden wenn überhaupt zusammengelegt aber bestimmt nicht abgeschalten.


----------



## Protek (1. Juni 2009)

Search4Nick schrieb:


> Doch.. Ein Mitarbeiter meinte, die hätten Spielstoff (Story usw) für 10 Jahre parat.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Jedes Spiel verliert irgendwann seinen Reiz. Besonders WoW wenn sie weiter in Richtung seelenloses Item/Ruf/PvPXp Farmspiel entwickeln.

WoW fesselt nur solange, bis der Spieler es durchschaut und sich von dieser nicht endenden Itemspirale befreit ^^


----------



## lokker (1. Juni 2009)

Protek schrieb:


> Jedes Spiel verliert irgendwann seinen Reiz. Besonders WoW wenn sie weiter in Richtung seelenloses Item/Ruf/PvPXp Farmspiel entwickeln.
> 
> WoW fesselt nur solange, bis der Spieler es durchschaut und sich von dieser nicht endenden Itemspirale befreit ^^




Ich finde WoW entwickelt sich momentan in genau die andere Richtung. Story spielt zumindest in dem Addon eine weitaus größere Rolle als zuvor. Nicht das Spiel sorgt für diese Itemgeilheit sondern mehr das Verhalten der Spieler (siehe mindest DPS für Raids usw.).


----------



## Heeotrin (1. Juni 2009)

in 50 jahren schau ich nochmal was daraus geworden ist.
ich glaube aber nicht das diese "ära" aufhören wird, es würde zuvielen menschen das herz brechen


----------



## riggedi (1. Juni 2009)

Ob es ein WoW 2 geben wird, ist davon abhänig, inwie weit sich die Technik bis dahin entwickelt.
Wenn der Durchschnitt "nachzieht" könnte es eine Überlegung für die Entwickler darstellen.


----------



## Semetor (1. Juni 2009)

DaRuLAA schrieb:


> Glaubt ihr das es irgendwann mal WoW 2 geben wird oder wird das ganze hier noch über jahre hinweg mit addons weitergehen


Es geht mit Addons weiter....

PS: Gibt 2000 Threads dazu also bitte schließen


----------



## Gauloises24 (1. Juni 2009)

Semetor schrieb:


> Es geht mit Addons weiter....
> 
> PS: Gibt 2000 Threads dazu also bitte schließen



Was hast du davon wenn der Thread geschlossen wird?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Lass sie doch diskutieren!

Ein "WoW2" wäre imho recht sinnlos...wie wolln sie das mit der WoW1 Szenerie vereinbaren und soll dann ernsthaft wieder bei lvl 1 begonnen werden?


----------



## Itarus (1. Juni 2009)

PLEOMAX_Gamer_PC schrieb:


> omg der ist schon uralt ey wer kennt denn nicht ist kack boon.




Auf sowas kann ich herzlich gerne verzichten...


----------



## derbolzer (12. Juni 2009)

also ich denke es wird keine WOW 2 geben warum 

1. es gibt ja die Möglichkeit addons oder eben Conten patch ins Spiel zu bringen 
2. wenn mann die Grafik Verbessern Möchte kann mann einfach eine Patch nachschieben mit neuen texturen ec 
3. warum sollte mann was benden solang es Gut leuft?? und es immer noch ein Dickes Plust am ende des jahres Bringt 

das sind 3 Punkte die Ganz Klar gegen eine wow2 Spricht von daher vergesst es wow2 wird es nicht geben


----------

